# One sad pair...HELP NEEDED



## dbabiak (Aug 5, 2008)

I was given these two from a friend who had them at the pet store where he saw they were not getting the care they needed. I am no expert so I was wondering if anyone had any ideas to help save these two.

The first one is what we believe to be a female. She is favoring her front left leg. She doesn't move around much but she can if she needs to. She can also jump if she has to but it looks painful. She has been eating regularly.




















This one we think is a male. He came in a group and was the fastest grower. Needless to say something happened and he is in horrible shape. Since he eats normally we think it's safe to say he has a parasite. I had been reading about using metronidazole. The only thing I could find around here was for fish and also contains copper sulfate and trichlorfon. I am hesitant to use it because I wasn't sure how the other two ingredients would effect him.



















I emailed Dr. Frye and am awaiting a response. Thought in the meantime I would see if anyone had suggestions. Thanks for the help!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I would make sure they are separated. I would feed the male fruit fly larvae and several small meals. I have seen frogs eat and be very thin, and recover with several small meals. A fecal needs to be done to confirm parasites.

Keeping them separated may help the female and her leg.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Based on the photos, I would say the second one is a female (the first photos aren't as clear, so I wouldn't want to guess on him/her).

I looks as though they haven't had good nutrition for a while. They can eat all the ffs in the world and still end-up with metabolic issues. Before I switched to Repashy Calcium plus ICB, I occasionally had frogs that had movement impairments similar to what you have described. All of those issues resolved with the better nutrition.

As far as parasites, I would defer to Dr. frye's opinion. I believe he prefers to use a liquid preparation of metronidazole. In a pinch, though, I have use the crystal form, ground it very finely, and dusted a few ffs with the dust. I wouldn't recommend it to any except in an emergency.

Hopefully you can save these Giant Oranges. Take care, Richard.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

You may also want to set up a "feeding station" for the female, by placing a petri dish, or small shallow container in her enclosure with a slice of banana in it--then dump the flies on the banana. This way she doesn't have to roam around the enclosure looking for food, or to get away from the flies when not eating (this will cut down on additional stress).

You can also do the same thing with the male in his enclosure, as this will help him eat the majority of the food placed in the enclosure while expending the least amount of effort.


----------



## dbabiak (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I have them seperated from one another so that the bad leg doesn't get jumped on. I dust using the rep-cal calc w/ vit d and herptivite. I rotate using each every other day. Are they good to use for this case? I haven't had any issues with my other frogs I've been using these with.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been using the same vitamin combination for the past three years, without noting any ill effects. Recently, I began adding the Repashy Calcium plus ICB into the rotation. The only difference I've noticed so far is better color in some of my frogs.


----------



## dbabiak (Aug 5, 2008)

Is her type of injury fairly common? If so do they usually recover? I've never seen a problem like this. She looks so sad just slouched over...


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

dbabiak said:


> Is her type of injury fairly common? If so do they usually recover? I've never seen a problem like this. She looks so sad just slouched over...


I've never dealt with anything like you're experiencing with the female, so I'll leave that for others to answer.

I have bought frogs as a "rescue effort" before (they were stressed, underfed, and extremely thin). They recovered quite quickly, but did need some "extras" in the diet--fruit fly larvae are great for putting weight on a thin frog (if you use a banana slice in a feeding station, the flies will usually lay eggs on the banana before they area all eaten, and the frogs find the larvae on their own). Good luck!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I echo the feeding station. It works very well. Outside of fly larvae I have used WC termites to help fatten up frogs. Make sure you feed smaller amounts than a normal feeding several times a day. You do not want to stress the frogs out with to much food.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

How are the frogs doing? Are they starting to recover?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I, too, would like to hear an update on these guys.


----------



## dbabiak (Aug 5, 2008)

Quick update, the female I feared had a broken leg did not make it. She died shortly after I posted here. The really skinny female is doing much much better. I treated her with meds from Dr. Frye and she is putting on weight it seems every day!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about the frog. I'm glad at least one made it and is doing better. Keep up the good work.


----------

